# Why does my boat list to starboard?



## Dulcitea (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a Contessa 26. To port is the water tank; to starboard the fuel. Also to starboard is the radar tower and the head. Across from the head on the port side is a mostely empty wet locker. The boat lists to starboard at the dock. (Predominant wind is on the nose.)

Could the radar tower and head be causing the boat to be starboard heavy?

How does this affect sailing performance? Also, any suggestions on what I can do about it?

Thanks!


----------



## SVPrairieRose (Oct 10, 2009)

Store your beer to port, that should help for a little while.

Also, have you considered batttery? Propane?


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

All boats list to some degree just move some stores around if it worries you.
as soon as someone moves from port to starboard the attitude of the list will change. dont worry just sail.


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

My boat list to port... that is where the House Batteries and two spare anchors and chain are. That is a hell of a lot of weight so I try to put most of my supplies on the Starboard side but still have a few degrees tilt.... agree with ... don't worry about it and sail!!!!

BTW putting the beer on the up side IS only a temporary improvement! Bottles of Rum are far better!


----------



## LittleWingCA (Jul 17, 2008)

My boat lists to starboard as well. I have the fuel, batteries, nav station, galley, ice box all on the starboard side with just the water tank and head to offset it. I have some lead blocks stuffed in some of the storage locations on the port side to offset it some, but do as others have said and store provisions on the port side. While sailing, with people moving around, I have never noticed any issues. Besides, when sailing, it heels anyway depending on where the wind is.


----------



## Stiche (Oct 5, 2006)

In light wind, when I sit on the port side, my boat lists to port.
In light wind, when I sit on the starboard side, my boat lists to starboard.
In light wind, after about 6 beers, I list to port.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Don't overlook the Coriolis Effect. All port listing vessels in the northern hemisphere will present their higher rail to the east when facing away from the equator, while in the southern hemisphere, the same vessel, traveling in the same manner would present it's higher rail to the west. Would this well established fact influence all with listing vessels to move to the tropics or at least closer to the equator depending on the severity of their list? Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## trailblazer1229 (May 27, 2009)

CaptainForce said:


> Would this well established fact influence all with listing vessels to move to the tropics or at least closer to the equator depending on the severity of their list?


Who knows, but is the factor that determines which way the water swirls down the head. Northern Hem = one way, Southern Hem = the other way.


----------



## w1651 (May 2, 2010)

Stiche said:


> In light wind, when I sit on the port side, my boat lists to port.
> In light wind, when I sit on the starboard side, my boat lists to starboard.
> In light wind, after about 6 beers, I list to port.


Do you find yourself walking in circles during this condition?


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Some racing geeks are so paranoid that they weigh everything that goes on the boat, including permanent hardware and installations. And private-plane pilots are taught to make precise center-of-gravity calculations, and some of them might even do them! I don't go anywhere near that far but do try to center stuff.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Tell your Mother-in-Law to sit on the other side of the boat..... Gesh!!


----------



## truckmen (Oct 1, 2009)

Any umm, pleasingly plump crew members leaning over the starboard side? ;-)


----------

